# Change primary display on Netbook - pfSense 2.1.5



## Louis-Philippe Tessier (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello,

I know I'm asking a question about pfSense, but I think that it is related to FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-P16. I try with the same question on the pfSense forum: https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=84947.0

I build a pfSense 2.1.5 (amd64) system from a Sony netbook, a salvage. The LCD screen is cracked so I want to output the VGA console at the VGA external display connector. I know that the external VGA is working right. I installed PC-BSD on that salvaged netbook to test it and everything is fine when the GUI starts but it's not activated at boot time. I also tried a live CD of FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE without any success. I also remember at the time I broke the screen, the BIOS menu was sent to that VGA output but no longer. The BIOS menu is very simple, only setting to write a BIOS password or boot up password and activate the external storage boot device. Nothing about a video adapter.

The result of that command `dmesg | grep vga` is 
	
	



```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x50c0-0x50c7 mem 0x96180000-0x961fffff,0x80000000-0x8fffffff,0x96000000-0x960fffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel Pineview (M) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0x96100000-0x9617ffff at device 2.1 on pci0
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```
 Is there a way to swap the primary output from internal LCD to external VGA?

The netbook is a Sony VPCW211AD with an Intel Atom N450 CPU and an integrated Intel GMA 3150 GPU. I have also another Sony VPCW211D in full working order I use to test any solutions I find to make sure that the problem is not only on the salvaged one. So far, I got the exact same result on it. No working external VGA except when GUI is started.

I try Fn+F7 in all possible ways. No result. I try to turn on the netbook with the lid closed, VGA, keyboard and mouse connect. No result.

Thank you.

Louis-Philippe


----------

